# Meet Crush the Three toe boxie



## lismar79 (Oct 26, 2014)

Picked up my new 3 year old 3 toed Box Turtle on Saturday from member @lisa127 . His name is Crush!.....may get a change to Hugo.....maybe.....
He is a little guy & my very first Boxie! Crush weighed in at 336g.

Heres his enclosure: 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/new-boxie-enclosure-my-first-boxie-enclosure.103965/

He has spent the last two days buried under his peat moss substrate. Still has not eaten but his enclosure is loaded up with pillbugs & earthworms so he may get a nibble im not seeing. I did take him out today for two 15min soaks under his uv light. 

& heres the cute picture: there will be many more to come once he settles in!


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2014)

Very cute, congrats.


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2014)

He will really like that Moss  that's where mine is hidden right now.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 26, 2014)

Love that picture! I hope he settles in soon. I hate it when they are stressed.


----------



## leigti (Oct 26, 2014)

I'll bet he has chowed down on a pill bug or a worm. They like to chase them down.


----------



## Eric Phillips (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 27, 2014)

Crush was burried when I got home today but he left signs that he had been out exploring while I was gone. Water dish was a mess and one of his hides was pushed out. He did get a soak today but still has not eaten from what I have seen. I did hide some food arround his enclosure and of course there are pill bugs and worms in his enclosure. I will feel better when he eats and I know it....


----------



## CindyWho4 (Oct 27, 2014)

So cute! Congratulations. I hope he settles in and you can see him eat soon. I know that's such a relief!


----------



## edwardbo (Oct 27, 2014)

Very beautiful shell , have you put a worm in front of him? They usually can't resist them. Try not to worry he glows with good health.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have never force soaked my boxies, so that is a new thing for him. so it might be kind of stressful. If you saw signs of him being out and about that's great! I would fuss with him as little as possible. Put some food in there each day and walk away. Maybe let him be until he seems to be more relaxed in his new home.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 27, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I have never force soaked my boxies, so that is a new thing for him. so it might be kind of stressful. If you saw signs of him being out and about that's great! I would fuss with him as little as possible. Put some food in there each day and walk away. Maybe let him be until he seems to be more relaxed in his new home.


Will do Lisa. He did not seem to enjoy soak at all so I will stop for a few days. I have put in worms right in front of him and he runs away....


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 27, 2014)

edwardbo said:


> Very beautiful shell , have you put a worm in front of him? They usually can't resist them. Try not to worry he glows with good health.


thanks! I can't take credit though, @lisa127 did a beautiful job raising him, I'm just trying to carry it on  he walk, more like runs, away from any thing I do in his enclosure so I'm totally doing the "new mom" freak out until he adjusts


----------



## Ciri (Oct 27, 2014)

He's really cute! I know it takes them a long time to settle in to new surroundings. Someone gave me her three toed male box turtle, and he was angry at me for quite a while. I had picked him up at her house, and unfortunately she didn't put him in the carrier but let me do it. I think he thought I had kidnapped him. Of course, he didn't understand that he couldn't keep living with the desert tortoise, her other animal, because it made the tortoise ill. Anyhow, I asked her to come over and visit which she did. I don't know if that helped, but it made me feel a little better. But what really changed everything, was when I introduced him to my female three toed box turtle. All was forgiven! He is now a very happy turtle, who every spring is thrilled to see his girlfriend, who is always thrilled to see him as well. Also, sometimes when I set him down on the ground outside of his living space, he runs behind me as I walk away.

You've already done a lot to give him yummy things to eat. He'll adjust in time, as he sees that you're a safe person, and that you'll continue to give him delicious things to eat. Is it possible that he's not eating as much because it's time to hibernate?


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ciri said:


> He's really cute! I know it takes them a long time to settle in to new surroundings. Someone gave me her three toed male box turtle, and he was angry at me for quite a while. I had picked him up at her house, and unfortunately she didn't put him in the carrier but let me do it. I think he thought I had kidnapped him. Of course, he didn't understand that he couldn't keep living with the desert tortoise, her other animal, because it made the tortoise ill. Anyhow, I asked her to come over and visit which she did. I don't know if that helped, but it made me feel a little better. But what really changed everything, was when I introduced him to my female three toed box turtle. All was forgiven! He is now a very happy turtle, who every spring is thrilled to see his girlfriend, who is always thrilled to see him as well. Also, sometimes when I set him down on the ground outside of his living space, he runs behind me as I walk away.
> 
> You've already done a lot to give him yummy things to eat. He'll adjust in time, as he sees that you're a safe person, and that you'll continue to give him delicious things to eat. Is it possible that he's not eating as much because it's time to hibernate?



I do know he has slown down and does every year in the fall. Just makes me more nervous with adding stress to him with the move. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 27, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> thanks! I can't take credit though, @lisa127 did a beautiful job raising him, I'm just trying to carry it on  he walk, more like runs, away from any thing I do in his enclosure so I'm totally doing the "new mom" freak out until he adjusts


He does that to me at this time of year as well. But if he does what he did last year, in the spring he will stop that. Even before spring. Once the days started getting longer (by February) he was ready to "wake up" and eat and explore. A little less shy, too. Hopefully he'll do that for you. But yes, he also has the extra stress right now.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 27, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> He does that to me at this time of year as well. But if he does what he did last year, in the spring he will stop that. Even before spring. Once the days started getting longer (by February) he was ready to "wake up" and eat and explore. A little less shy, too. Hopefully he'll do that for you. But yes, he also has the extra stress right now.


Thank goodness I have you to tell me its normal for him  I feel bad for the stress though. Since his enclosure is loaded with worms and bugs I think i will only change the fruit and veggies every day an leave him alone for a few days. Think that's ok or should I dig him up?


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 27, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Thank goodness I have you to tell me its normal for him  I feel bad for the stress though. Since his enclosure is loaded with worms and bugs I think i will only change the fruit and veggies every day an leave him alone for a few days. Think that's ok or should I dig him up?


I think that's a good idea. It's not normal for him at other times of the year. But in the fall when he's slowing down he does that.

Oh, and don't be surprised if he doesn't eat the fruits and veggies til spring. He may just munch on the worms and bugs for now.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 27, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> I think that's a good idea. It's not normal for him at other times of the year. But in the fall when he's slowing down he does that.
> 
> Oh, and don't be surprised if he doesn't eat the fruits and veggies til spring. He may just munch on the worms and bugs for now.


Yep, that's what I'm worried about. I have no proof he's eating since he is left alone to hunt for himself.


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 27, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> View attachment 101771
> 
> Crush was burried when I got home today but he left signs that he had been out exploring while I was gone. Water dish was a mess and one of his hides was pushed out. He did get a soak today but still has not eaten from what I have seen. I did hide some food arround his enclosure and of course there are pill bugs and worms in his enclosure. I will feel better when he eats and I know it....




WOW! ! ! !

This is beautiful torts........Great shot!!!


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 27, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> WOW! ! ! !
> 
> This is beautiful torts........Great shot!!!


Thanks! I'm in love with his looks, can't wait until he let's me see him more often


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 27, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Thanks! I'm in love with his looks, can't wait until he let's me see him more often



I have a Leopard also call Crush. Also a cutie in our eyes. Looking forward to your update.


----------



## leigti (Oct 27, 2014)

He is a gorgeous little box turtle! I love the coloring on his shell.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 28, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Yep, that's what I'm worried about. I have no proof he's eating since he is left alone to hunt for himself.


I would just weigh him each week until spring. As long as he doesn't lose weight I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 31, 2014)

He lost 10g this week....down to 226..... @lisa127 when do you think I should worry? Plus he is digging in the cool end deep and is not coming up to warm up. Is this a problem too?


----------



## Ciri (Oct 31, 2014)

I would suggest taking him to a reptile specialist veterinarian, as losing weight this quickly could easily mean that he's sick.

I would also suggest hibernating him once you know he is well. I have two 3-toed box turtles who I hibernate each winter, and they do very well. It's hard to fight that natural inclination built into their DNA to hibernate. Good luck and I will be interested to hear how things go.


----------



## leigti (Oct 31, 2014)

You know that I am very much a beginner with this. Has he ever actually hibernated or just slowed down? How cool is that cool and? How long do you have the lights on every day? was he used to being kept indoors or outdoors?


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 31, 2014)

leigti said:


> You know that I am very much a beginner with this. Has he ever actually hibernated or just slowed down? How cool is that cool and? How long do you have the lights on every day? was he used to being kept indoors or outdoors?


He has never been hibernated before. He did slow down last winter though. He was kept indoors only so far.

I would suggest leaving lights on for 14 hours a day. What are the temps during the night?

Crush has never been ill at all so far in his life. The only issue we had at one time was fungus on the shell which was treated with antifungal cream.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 31, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> He lost 10g this week....down to 226..... @lisa127 when do you think I should worry? Plus he is digging in the cool end deep and is not coming up to warm up. Is this a problem too?


I think I had heard once that you should start to worry if they lose more than 10% of their body weight. I'm not sure how long it takes them to get used to a new enclosure. I wonder if an enclosure so much bigger than what he was in makes him feel insecure? He may just need more time to adjust.

Also, he was 334 when he left here so honestly I don't think it's time to panic yet....that's only 8 grams. And his weight would fluctuate a few grams with each weigh in. If he goes below 220 I would worry. 

Let me look for the dates and weights I have recorded and I'll give them to you.


----------



## leigti (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe add even more plants and leaves etc. so he can hide more. I know it is very stressful when They don't eat, you seen my threads about it and how I am stressing out  with all the little bugs in there I'm sure he is eating something. Did you try crickets? Mine likes to chase them around.Keep the lights on longer, and keep it warm in there. Hang in there, I wouldn't take him to the vet. It would just stress them out.all these issues with feeding my boxie makes me really appreciate my Russian  but I still love my Boxee also.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, keep the UVB light on 14 hours a day, keep it warm and humid, and even keep some heat on at night. I agree I wouldn't take him to the vet at this point. He has had enough stress. Are you trying to watch him eat? Don't do that. Leave him with his worms and leave the room. And a couple of soaks a week, but don't mess with him too too much. Here is the weight info. I have on him, starting with most recent going backwards. You'll see he steadily gained weight in spring and summer but the last couple of months has just fluctuated by a few grams either way so I wouldn't worry quite yet.

10/25 - 334 grams
9/16 - 328 grams
9/1 - 335 grams
8/28 - 328 grams
8/12 - 325 grams
7/29 - 316 grams
7/17 - 325 grams
7/5 - 293 grams
6/28 - 305 grams
6/14 - 273 grams
6/7 - 263 grams
5/18 - 245 grams (not many weights in May, death in family)
4/30 - 228 grams
4/16 - 207 grams
3/28 - 178 grams
3/20 - 169 grams
3/15 - 170 grams
3/8 - 160 grams
2/22 - 138 grams
2/12 - 130 grams
2/5 - 119 grams
2/1 - 112 grams
1/22 - 112 grams


----------



## Ciri (Oct 31, 2014)

My reptile specialist vet has said to bring in my box turtles when they lose 7% of their weight during hibernation. It sounds like he's trying to hibernate – buried deep in the cool end of his space.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 31, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> He has never been hibernated before. He did slow down last winter though. He was kept indoors only so far.
> 
> I would suggest leaving lights on for 14 hours a day. What are the temps during the night?
> 
> Crush has never been ill at all so far in his life. The only issue we had at one time was fungus on the shell which was treated with antifungal cream.



His lights on from 7a to 10p his che is always on. It does not dip below 70 in there at night but it has to be cooler dug in like he is. His warm area is 85-80 his bask is 87-90, I moved the che again today so its closer to the side he's been hiding but it took away temps from basking area....i my add another low watt che..As for me trying to feed him I've been putting him in a shoe size tote under his light with some moss, worms and other items....I walk away for 15 mins and by then he frantic trying to climb out. Eats nothing and goes back to hiding.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 31, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> His lights on from 7a to 10p his che is always on. It does not dip below 70 in there at night but it has to be cooler dug in like he is. His warm area is 85-80 his bask is 87-90, I moved the che again today so its closer to the side he's been hiding but it took away temps from basking area....i my add another low watt che..As for me trying to feed him I've been putting him in a shoe size tote under his light with some moss, worms and other items....I walk away for 15 mins and by then he frantic trying to climb out. Eats nothing and goes back to hiding.


Maybe try feeding him not in the tote. He has never been fed that way so maybe that's the problem? I always just fed him from a ceramic dish. All his non living food went in the dish and mealworms and superworms did too. Nightcrawlers were just let loose. Recently when he's been slowing down I have been digging him up and I will gently place him near the dish and then leave the room. But if I know Crush, being in a tote is stressful and when he is stressed he does not eat. Honestly, I would not be messing with him so much. Just let him be a little bit. I have never force soaked and I have never fed them anywhere but in their enclosure where they are comfortable.


----------



## leigti (Oct 31, 2014)

I know it is very hard not to try to watch them to see if they are eating. some people have told me to leave the food in there for a couple days, but sometimes they like the fruit a little over right etc. After all in the wilder they eat dead things yuck. did you try adding some more plants for cover? I need to add more plants to my box turtle enclosure also.hang in there, I know it is stressful. He won't starve himself to death, at least that's what everybody tells me


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 31, 2014)

I honestly think the biggest reason he is not eating is because he is in a tote under the light.

Also, boxies are not fans of bright light, so being under the light and trapped there may make him unhappy as well.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 31, 2014)

I first did that, placed a dish with worm and placed him near. He ran away and did not look at it at all. I think I should go back to that though. That was the first two days and he's still getting use to enclosure. I have only checked on him once a day and stpped soaks all together since you suggested it. I've done the feed in a tote thing twice now.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a lot in there for him to hide under. He's a digger for sure.


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 31, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> I first did that, placed a dish with worm and placed him near. He ran away and did not look at it at all. I think I should go back to that though. That was the first two days and he's still getting use to enclosure. I have only checked on him once a day and stpped soaks all together since you suggested it. I've done the feed in a tote thing twice now.


ok, yeah. go back to the dish thing. if you have bugs/worms loose in there he may be eating those anyway. If so, he might not eat anything you put in the dish until spring when his appetite goes up. Did you see the list of his weights?


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 31, 2014)

I will leave him alone tomorrow....its just so damn hard too......I'm a worry wort. I did see the weights, gives me a good idea of progress and fall backs to look for! Thanks!


----------



## leigti (Oct 31, 2014)

Mine also runs away from her dish :-(and she were run away from the worms too :-( so I know how disheartening that is. I found out my box turtle actually did hibernate last year, in a shallow burrow in the park. I don't know how she survived.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 2, 2014)

Omg! @lisa127 & @leigti Crush came out today! I had just walked in my tort room a little while ago and heard some sounds coming from his enclosure! He was out exploring! I was so surprised I sat on the floor so he would not see me  he was doing laps! I hope he's hunting


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 2, 2014)

He settled down and I hurried up and put a worm in his bowl, a few mins latter it got loud in there again and then back to quite, I sneaked a peak and the worm is gone!


----------



## leigti (Nov 2, 2014)

Yay! He just took his own sweet time didn't he


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 2, 2014)

leigti said:


> Yay! He just took his own sweet time didn't he


He sure did I have been cracking the tort door open all day to see if I hear him. The strange things we do......


----------



## leigti (Nov 2, 2014)

I actually stand across the room with my little binoculars so I can see what they are doing.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome news!


----------



## Ciri (Nov 2, 2014)

Great news!!!


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 2, 2014)

leigti said:


> I actually stand across the room with my little binoculars so I can see what they are doing.


The funny thing is I actually though about doing the same thing but my binoculars are in my tort room and i was affraid to go back in there lol.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 5, 2014)

So this is where I found crush today


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I guess he likes to climb  and he knows there something over that wall. Maybe you could just take the barrier down and let them see out. Or if that doesn't work put it all the way up so he can't even try to see out. Does he have a log or something to climb on?


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 5, 2014)

leigti said:


> Well I guess he likes to climb  and he knows there something over that wall. Maybe you could just take the barrier down and let them see out. Or if that doesn't work put it all the way up so he can't even try to see out. Does he have a log or something to climb on?


I think I'm going to get a log cave for him. i had one made from a pc of bark but he destroyed it! Its one of the ways I knew he was coming out. I think I'm going to take a section of the tape off to see what he does.


----------



## leigti (Nov 5, 2014)

I think he'll like that. he sure is a pretty little tortoise.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 6, 2014)

He looks great! Glad he is settling in now.  How has his eating been?


----------



## leigti (Nov 6, 2014)

leigti said:


> I think he'll like that. he sure is a pretty little tortoise.


I mean Boxturtle  it was late last night.I hope he was not offended.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 6, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> He looks great! Glad he is settling in now. How has his eating been?


I still have not seen him eat....there seems to be less worms in the enclosure though...that might be wishful thinking. He's loss 3 more g


----------



## leigti (Nov 6, 2014)

I know it is stressful but I have been assured that they will not starve themselves. A few grams in either direction won't matter.just keep putting the food in there, maybe try leaving it a couple days. He will eat. And I'm sure he has had a worm or two or three my turtle eats protein just fine, just nothing else.but it is still stressful so I know how you're feeling. Hang in there. One of these days we will both look back on our turtle eating issues and smile. I hope those days come along soon though


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 6, 2014)

leigti said:


> I know it is stressful but I have been assured that they will not starve themselves. A few grams in either direction won't matter.just keep putting the food in there, maybe try leaving it a couple days. He will eat. And I'm sure he has had a worm or two or three my turtle eats protein just fine, just nothing else.but it is still stressful so I know how you're feeling. Hang in there. One of these days we will both look back on our turtle eating issues and smile. I hope those days come along soon though


Its funny because my russian was doing the whole slow down and not eating thing and she is right back to being a pig! So Crush is my ne challange


----------



## leigti (Nov 6, 2014)

I think my Russian slow down for a total of three hours


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 10, 2014)

@lisa127 we are back up to 330gs today. And I did add three crickets on Saturday but only hear one today so I think he's been hunting. Added some more worms on Sunday as well. I took him out to weigh him and he actually stayed out and explored a little so he is starting to get use to the new place I think.


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 11, 2014)

so glad his weight is back up! He must be hunting then. It sounds like he is settling in a bit!


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 11, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> so glad his weight is back up! He must be hunting then. It sounds like he is settling in a bit!


Yep, the last cricket was gone today so now I know he is eating. I will go get some more this week since he seems to like them. I think if I add two or three at a time we should be good!


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## leigti (Nov 11, 2014)

Isn't it great when they get that noisy cricket  I know some people think crickets chirping is relaxing but I'm not one of those people. especially when they are less then 3 feet from my bed and I'm trying to get to sleep.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 11, 2014)

leigti said:


> Isn't it great when they get that noisy cricket  I know some people think crickets chirping is relaxing but I'm not one of those people. especially when they are less then 3 feet from my bed and I'm trying to get to sleep.


Agreed  I like them outside, not inside!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 12, 2014)

I refuse to ever keep crickets in my house! I hate them. In fact, my lizards only eat superworms, mealworms, or repti worms because I will not have roaches or crickets here.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 12, 2014)

I will try anything to get him to eat! Crickets are not my favorite for sure.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 12, 2014)

I couldn't do the crickets either... I focus on background noise and would never be able to sleep. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thankfully, My tort room is far away from my bedroom


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 12, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> I will try anything to get him to eat! Crickets are not my favorite for sure.


He loves nightcrawlers. I'm sure he is/will eat those.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 12, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> He loves nightcrawlers. I'm sure he is/will eat those.


I have added about 40 Nightcrawlers to his enclosure since I got him. He must be getting at them as I can not seem to find a lot of them when I dig for them. I do think he is hunting a bit but he is not eating out of his dish when I put them in there. The first time was the fluke! I am keeping his enclosure stocked with live foods going forward & I am checking his weight twice a week.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 12, 2014)

331 grams today so we are back on track


----------



## leigti (Nov 12, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> I will try anything to get him to eat! Crickets are not my favorite for sure.


The small and medium crickets don't shirt. I don't get the large ones because they do. But every once in a while I get a mature medium one. That's when I put Tickle in the general Area of the cricket until she finds it. This has only happened twice. I usually buy one or two dozen crickets at a time. But if I don't put them in the enclosure soon I end up forgetting about them, don't feed them, and they die. I am a terrible cricket keeper. I haven't bought any in a couple months.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 13, 2014)

leigti said:


> The small and medium crickets don't shirt. I don't get the large ones because they do. But every once in a while I get a mature medium one. That's when I put Tickle in the general Area of the cricket until she finds it. This has only happened twice. I usually buy one or two dozen crickets at a time. But if I don't put them in the enclosure soon I end up forgetting about them, don't feed them, and they die. I am a terrible cricket keeper. I haven't bought any in a couple months.


I'm such a sissy about bugs that I put 3 in the enclosure and set the rest free outside.....I now have a big tote that I am making into a cricket habitat to keep them longer. It will go in the basement with the worm bin


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 13, 2014)

Honestly, crickets are just not worth it. Crush loves any moving, live food. Nightcrawlers, mealworms, superworms, reptiworms, you name it. No reason to mess with crickets when he loves all the rest. I find crickets to be dirty, smelly, noisy, and short lived. They escape and hope all over the place. I hate them!!

Of course that's me. You may feel differently...lol. Just make sure when it comes to crickets, mealworms, and superworms that you are not letting them live freely in the enclosure like you can with earthworms and slugs.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 13, 2014)

Will do Lisa. He is 331gs today!


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## leigti (Nov 13, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> I'm such a sissy about bugs that I put 3 in the enclosure and set the rest free outside.....I now have a big tote that I am making into a cricket habitat to keep them longer. It will go in the basement with the worm bin


I have a little cricket keeper I got at the pet store. That's all I need because I don't get crickets too often. I will give them to her occasionally though. A little variety is good  I don't know if she caught that slug I found yesterday or not, I hope she did.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 15, 2014)

337g today!


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 22, 2014)

341 today, he's moving on up


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 22, 2014)

That's awesome! I think that's the most he has ever weighed! Obviously he is eating.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 22, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> That's awesome! I think that's the most he has ever weighed! Obviously he is eating.


I was so happy to see that today!


----------



## leigti (Nov 22, 2014)

Sounds like he's settled in nicely. And he's liking all the good food now.


----------



## lismar79 (Nov 22, 2014)

leigti said:


> Sounds like he's settled in nicely. And he's liking all the good food now.


How's your doing????


----------



## leigti (Nov 22, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> How's your doing????


She has started to eat now. I am still mixing greens and vegetables and fruits in with the dog food. I have one more can of dog food and then that's over. I throw a couple worms on top. She likes butter worms a lot.I am glad that she is at least getting a little bit more varied of a diet.


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 28, 2014)

Crush is down to 307 today  his enclosure is stocked with libe food and I keep putting greens, veggies, fruits but he does not touch them.....


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 28, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> Crush is down to 307 today  his enclosure is stocked with libe food and I keep putting greens, veggies, fruits but he does not touch them.....


Is he staying hidden? Do you ever see him out and about or is he trying to hibernate?


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 28, 2014)

He does not come out on his own. I dig him Up everyday and he will explore a lil bit but not for long.


----------



## Ciri (Dec 28, 2014)

I assume you're soaking him each day when you wake him up? If so, since he has lost more than 7% of his weight, it would be a good idea to get him to a reptile veterinarian. He could be sick, and you don't want him to lose any more weight than he already has. (I recall you are keeping him warm enough that he should still be eating.) I know that my veterinarian would tell me to bring mine in given this situation.


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 28, 2014)

I do wake him and stick him in his water dish every day. I had stopped with the forsed soaks but will start them back up. He was staying solidnat 321 g todays weigh in came as a bit of a shock.


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 30, 2014)

@lisa127 I dug crush up today to fource soak him under uv light and weigh him. He's 317g and I watched him eat a whole freeze dried cricket! He's out and about now so hopefully we are making progress as days get longer again!


----------



## lisa127 (Dec 31, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> @lisa127 I dug crush up today to fource soak him under uv light and weigh him. He's 317g and I watched him eat a whole freeze dried cricket! He's out and about now so hopefully we are making progress as days get longer again!


Mid to late January is when he started to perk up last year, so yeah - with January approaching things may improve. By the second half of January you can really notice the days getting longer. I do not agree about rushing him to the vet when he loses some grams. His weight has always fluctuated. Unless weight loss gets severe I would not stress him by taking him to a vet. As you can tell by the weight history I gave you, his weight always creeps back up again. And hopefully when spring and summer come he will begin to gain again.


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm going to hold off for now. He was at 313 today. Just going to keep his enclosure stocked with worms and pill bugs. There's a few crickets too. I chande out fruits and veggies but so far that's just being eaten by the bugs!


----------



## leigti (Dec 31, 2014)

lismar79 said:


> @lisa127 I dug crush up today to fource soak him under uv light and weigh him. He's 317g and I watched him eat a whole freeze dried cricket! He's out and about now so hopefully we are making progress as days get longer again!


I think my turtle is getting a little more active also. I tried to give her freeze-dried bugs and she was having no part of that  she did get a gigantic worm with calcium powder on it for Christmas. and yesterday I gave her Beefheart mixed with spring mix. i'm glad your little guy is perking up, I guess the winter nap is over.


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 8, 2015)

Crush

has really been active the last few days & weight is up to 357 g! Yesterday I spent the day trying to weed out the cricket population & Crush, who is normally pretty shy, came right out & was eating crickets as they hopped by him. Today I dumped a bucket of 16 night crawlers in there & he came right up & started munching away.


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Mar 8, 2015)

He is handsome!


----------



## lismar79 (Mar 31, 2015)

Crush is deff out of his winter funk. Weight is 409 g!


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 25, 2015)

@lisa127 we are up to 447g! Much more active now. Finishing up his outdoor enclosure if the weather ever gets nice here


----------



## lisa127 (May 8, 2015)

lismar79 said:


> @lisa127 we are up to 447g! Much more active now. Finishing up his outdoor enclosure if the weather ever gets nice here


wow, he's getting big!! Do you have any pics?


----------



## lismar79 (May 8, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> wow, he's getting big!! Do you have any pics?





This was him today hunting


----------



## lisa127 (May 9, 2015)

He looks great! Thanks for taking good care of him!


----------



## lismar79 (Aug 27, 2015)

Crush's weight today was 530 G. Still a little shy but he's out more.


----------



## Ciri (Aug 27, 2015)

Great to hear!


----------



## lismar79 (Jan 28, 2016)

@lisa127 crush is up to 587 g! He is not as shy as he was last year, comes out a lot more in the mid morning. I'm going to get some new pics on here soon.


----------



## lisa127 (Jan 28, 2016)

lismar79 said:


> @lisa127 crush is up to 587 g! He is not as shy as he was last year, comes out a lot more in the mid morning. I'm going to get some new pics on here soon.


Omg!! I have to see pics!


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 6, 2016)

@lisa127 heres an updated pic of crush!


He or she is really getting more colorful on the beak


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 6, 2016)

lismar79 said:


> @lisa127 heres an updated pic of crush!
> View attachment 179381
> 
> He or she is really getting more colorful on the beak


Oh wow! So big! Do you have pics of the vent Area? I'd love to know the sex.

He turned out to be a good sized 3 toed. 587 grams is on the large side.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 6, 2016)

lismar79 said:


> @lisa127 heres an updated pic of crush!
> View attachment 179381
> 
> He or she is really getting more colorful on the beak


Love those golden brown eyes.


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 7, 2016)

Im guessing female? @lisa127


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 7, 2016)

Crush's summer home


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful! I'm guessing female as well. Just a guess since s/he apparently does not want to show us the vent area!


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 7, 2016)

lisa127 said:


> Beautiful! I'm guessing female as well. Just a guess since s/he apparently does not want to show us the vent area!


I tried lol he clams shut pretty fast lol


----------



## Oxalis (Jul 24, 2016)

lismar79 said:


> @lisa127 heres an updated pic of crush!
> View attachment 179381
> 
> He or she is really getting more colorful on the beak





lismar79 said:


> Crush's summer home
> View attachment 179489
> View attachment 179490


Nice photos! So cute!


----------



## KaitlinKeefe_ (Jul 24, 2016)

that face!


----------

